# Harley Algieri Photography



## harleyalgieri (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi, I am a photography student from Llandudno, North Wales, UK. I am hoping to try and get started by sharing some of my work across photography forums in the hope to gain a bit of publicity and kickstart a future career. Please visit my web gallery to view my first completed album of the beautiful Betws y Coed, a town in North Wales which has picturesque scenery and beautiful landscapes.

Harley Algieri photo gallery - a photo gallery powered by Photobox

Thanks,
Harley Algieri Photography


----------



## Braineack (Oct 10, 2013)

I hate the webservice you are using; it's very difficult to navigate.  For example, if you click on Betws y Coed and wanted to go back to your main page, so I clicked Home and went back to photobox's home page, not yours.

It also seems to be setup just as a way to monetize your snapshots*.





*I chose the word snapshots carefully, so please read heavily into that.  and I think I'm done here.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 10, 2013)

On the site: Very slow.. and the image sizes are tiny.

On your images: Blown out highlights in the water are not attractive. Composition seems to be lacking. Shots do not appear to have had much thought or effort put into them.No real interest, IMO...


----------

